

Fast Artificial Neural Network(s) in PHP - datashovel
http://php.net/manual/en/book.fann.php

======
datashovel
I spend quite a bit of time trying to keep up with things, and yet this (a
topic I'm very interested in) seems to have slipped through the cracks.

------
softdev12
Is this a new feature? I've got to try this out and see how it works.

~~~
datashovel
It's an extension. The github project is here: [https://github.com/bukka/php-
fann](https://github.com/bukka/php-fann)

The library itself has existed for more than a decade, but the PHP bindings
have been in development on Github it appears since Dec. 2012. But I'm almost
certain the documentation page has only recently shown up on php.net website.

